
Hunting with eagles - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-30/palani-mohan-captures-photos-of-kazakh-eagle-hunters/6890392
======
bko
Anyone who is interested in this and other stories, I'd recommend BBC Human
Planet. I'm a big fan of BBC nature series and Human Planet really tops
expectations. They have a segment that focuses on people living in mountainous
regions that documents a Kazakh hunter acquiring an eagle, training him and
using him for hunting.

Here is a clip:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewr-
vzw4ZWo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewr-vzw4ZWo)

------
fallinghawks
I recommend _Eagle Dreams_ by Stephen Bodio. Bodio, an American author of
books on hunting, fishing, and falconry, documented his fulfillment of a
lifelong dream to visit Mongolia, live with the eagle hunters, and hunt with
them.

[http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Dreams-Searching-Legends-
Mongoli...](http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Dreams-Searching-Legends-
Mongolia/dp/1629144797)

Steve's blog:
[http://stephenbodio.blogspot.com/](http://stephenbodio.blogspot.com/)

Full disclosure, he's a friend of mine.

------
stuaxo
Should be a band name.

